# [SOLVED] Will this work in my dell dimension 8400?



## adamwwe (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/127866

i know it probs wont line up but i can settle for that.
it is mostly because i bought a x1950xt and it needs alot of power

thanks


----------



## adamwwe (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Will this work in my dell dimension 8400?*

or this 1
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/124926


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They will work, but I would not use them. They are cheap power supplies that cannot be trusted for an X1950XT IMO. Take a look at this:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/115010


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go for this if you want top of the line:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/119501


----------

